# Bilt-hamber Finis-wax most durable cheap max?



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

My 50ml bot of Finis is almost empty. I have been very please to it because it is so easy to use, durable and cheap. Still I wonder, do I get another bot or is there something better for same price range that would be more durable. I have owned Collinite 476s, fk1000p.


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

are we talking £10 budget ?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Something like that


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Harly Wax the biggest secret in the detailing world, outstanding . It is a prime example of not having a huge advertising budget.


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

i really like finis wax i bought the larger pot when my 50ml ran out. i also like fk1000p i use it mostly on wheels and on daily drivers. i also have nattys and cg xxx they are good value at around £14 for a regular size pot but imho finis wax is hard to beat its a great all rounder get the big pot bought :thumb:


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

Subc said:


> Harly Wax the biggest secret in the detailing world, outstanding . It is a prime example of not having a huge advertising budget.


i will put this on my to try list :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Turtle Wax Ice Paste Wax is right on budget for a big tub. Really genuinely good wax and can be used on trim too.

It's been on my car four months now. It's not looking great, but it's hanging on in there...


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Simoniz Original Wax £6,Would last till next winter


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

sm81 said:


> My 50ml bot of Finis is almost empty. I have been very please to it because it is so easy to use, durable and cheap. Still I wonder, do I get another bot or is there something better for same price range that would be more durable. I have owned Collinite 476s, fk1000p.


Add some cleanser-fluid before using finis-wax and we'll stand by our money back durability guarantee regardless of the fact the opposing brew might be served in a box made of Jesus's under garments and priced to make him weep.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Colly 845

845 and finis wax are my all time favourites


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Nothing beats Finis Wax. Best value.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

If you can up your budget by a couple of poundyou could get a nattys, easy on/off, great finish and resonable durability.

If you wanna go down the liquid route maybe get AG EGP, the colli 845 is good but a bit more pricey if your trying to stick around £10.

For £10 or under i think your gonna struggle to get something that has the best of everything, ive tried most cheaper things and found the turtle wax nano tech paste wax to be one of the best budget waxes.

Go for a nattys


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> ....... regardless of the fact the opposing brew might be served in a box made of Jesus's under garments and priced to make him weep.


Too much coffee? 

If you like the Finis I would stick with it and get another tin. It is a great and very durable wax.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Is finis more durable thanks Dodo SNH? What about look?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Is finis more durable thanks Dodo SNH? What about look?


Does anybody has any experience of both?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Used both, sold both, read into that what you will


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Bilt Hamber Finis all the way.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

msb said:


> Used both, sold both, read into that what you will


Rather cryptic, perhaps it is easier to ask what did buy to replace the two waxes


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> Rather cryptic, perhaps it is easier to ask what did buy to replace the two waxes


Fair question, both were no really better than the 476 i'd been using and had no need for them,expected better results that didnt really materialize


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

msb said:


> Fair question, both were no really better than the 476 i'd been using and had no need for them,expected better results that didnt really materialize


I think that Finis is much better than colly476. Better looks and easier to use.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

sm81 said:


> I think that Finis is much better than colly476. Better looks and easier to use.


Each to their own:thumb:


----------



## 330i (Feb 20, 2013)

Subc said:


> Harly Wax the biggest secret in the detailing world, outstanding . It is a prime example of not having a huge advertising budget.


defo agree:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Alot rate harley wax, never felt inclined to try it though tbh


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I've used Finis and Colly 476 and Finis is easier to use and looks a lot better imo:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Lol according to some there is no difference in looks between waxes,all in the prep, not my opinion, but joking apart for me there wasn't enough of a difference to warrant keeping both, collis was a bigger tin so thats what i kept simple as that. You are right on the ease of use though:thumb:


----------



## GBT (Dec 14, 2012)

bilt-hamber lab said:


> add some cleanser-fluid before using finis-wax and we'll stand by our money back durability guarantee regardless of the fact the opposing brew might be served in a box made of jesus's under garments and priced to make him weep.


yes- go mr. Hamber


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Finis and Harley are good choises


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Finis wax my all time favourite. Going to order some Dodo's SN Hybrid to see what all the fuss is about (getting great reviews on here).


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Denzle said:


> Finis wax my all time favourite. Going to order some Dodo's SN Hybrid to see what all the fuss is about (getting great reviews on here).


Tell us your findings then. I have also considered to buy SNH.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> Add some cleanser-fluid before using finis-wax and we'll stand by our money back durability guarantee regardless of the fact the opposing brew might be served in a box made of Jesus's under garments and priced to make him weep.


Usually, waxes don't have bonding issues like sealants do. Why is the cleanser fluid required before the finis wax? What if I want to use BH Cleanser polish and then top up with Finis wax. Wouldn't the fluid remove the fillers in the polish?


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Finis Wax is a hybrid as far as I know. So can bond to Cleanser Polish but still would prefer bare paint to stick to. Cleanser Fluid is said to be the cleaner only, while Cleanser Polish leaves its fillers and protection before your LSP.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Kokopelli said:


> Finis Wax is a hybrid as far as I know. So can bond to Cleanser Polish but still would prefer bare paint to stick to. Cleanser Fluid is said to be the cleaner only, while Cleanser Polish leaves its fillers and protection before your LSP.


Good that I ordered some auto balm to go over the cleanser polish then. I need the fillers in the polish to stay. I may top up auto balm with hydra wax then. Glad I skipped finis wax as it wouldn't go over the polish.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, it does go on the polish without problems or cleaning the fillers, but as BH says the best durability is got from a clean surface plus Finis Wax. AutoBalm is also an AIO like Cleanser Polish, minus the abrasives.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Kokopelli said:


> Well, it does go on the polish without problems or cleaning the fillers, but as BH says the best durability is got from a clean surface plus Finis Wax. AutoBalm is also an AIO like Cleanser Polish, minus the abrasives.


I guess what I am trying to say is that BH cleanser polish plus Auto Balm seems like a more durable LSP. Also, I though Auto Balm is a sealant with mild chemical cleaners and some fillers. Is it stupid to use both the polish and the balm then? I already ordered both.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure, but i think Auto-Balm should applied to bare paint.
You can get about 3-4 months durability from Auto-Balm, but if using Cleanser-Polish as base, it wont bond properly and reduce durability.
Forget Cleanser-Polish, put more layers of Auto-Balm. 2 layers will hide swirls more than one layer and 3 more than 2 layers, etc.
Or go with Cleanser-Polish and Finis Wax.

Auto-Balm isn't usual LSP, it contains fillers and anti-corrosive agents (is that right word..?)..


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Subc said:


> Harly Wax the biggest secret in the detailing world, outstanding. It is a prime example of not having a huge advertising budget.


+1
It's as old as the hills and still beats some of the best. Just don't attack it with
a pressure washer! Here's how to really put it to work - try spit'n'polish. 
Start at post #124 and enjoy the fantastic results..!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I guess this will never get resolved. The Americans have hardly heard of Finis and those who have used it, rate it poorly. Surprisingly, even the ones in UK rate Ollinites better than Finis. I had started a poll on this earlier here in DW. I personally like Finis better.


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Finis has the looks of a wax 5 x more expensive. I have had it over cleanser polish and it lasted 4 months through winter no problem. I like it more than autobalm purely for ease of use. I also find Finis has the same filling properties of Autobalm. 
I have lots of half empty wax pots some costing a small fortune but always reach for the Finis.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I can safely vouch that Auto Balm is way ahead when it comes to filling. I have used both on some graffiti work on my boot and AB always fills it like it ones not exist. It is very hard for me to choose between the two on any given day. Lovely products.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Flakey said:


> Good that I ordered some auto balm to go over the cleanser polish then. I need the fillers in the polish to stay. I may top up auto balm with hydra wax then. Glad I skipped finis wax as it wouldn't go over the polish.


as i recall you shouldn't top AB with any other product


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Subc said:


> Harly Wax the biggest secret in the detailing world, outstanding . It is a prime example of not having a huge advertising budget.


no where near the durability of colli, fk1000, and BH finis


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> Add some cleanser-fluid before using finis-wax and we'll stand by our money back durability guarantee regardless of the fact the opposing brew might be served in a box made of Jesus's under garments and priced to make him weep.


Just love BH products they just seem to do what they say on the tin no fuss no fancy advertising and a great local british MFG.

doing my girls black mini in finnis should look bril


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Finis-wax is my go to product when looking wax/hybrid that suits for most needs.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

sm81 said:


> Finis-wax is my go to product when looking wax/hybrid that suits for most needs.


think you'll find you've answered you original question there sm :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> think you'll find you've answered you original question there sm :thumb:


Yes I have:thumb:


----------

